# Turkey recall?



## tora (Aug 12, 2011)

I read about it somewhere very briefly, I think on the other tegu forums.. but it was ages ago and it didn't dawn on me that that's what the problem was when I was driving all across town looking for the turkey I usually buy. Finally someone at Albertsons enlightened me as to why nowhere had it anymore. Anyone have any info or is this affecting you as well? 

Edit: Just did a search: http://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=1304&z=1&src=goog
Make sure your turkey isn't bad!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 12, 2011)

there was another thread on here about it. im not having issues finding it at albertsons or safeway. ive continued to feed it with no problems. i am not feeding it as often but ~2x a week. 

ive been using foster farms, not sure if that matters.


----------

